# Boot hangs after upgrade from 10.4 to 11.1 and zpool upgrade



## apb15 (Mar 4, 2018)

So I upgraded from 10.4 to 11.1. Everything went off smoothly. I did not experience the problems described below after the upgrade but it may be connected. I then proceeded to upgrade zfs. The steps I used are detailed in this thread: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...rite-bootcode-after-root-zpool-upgrade.64912/.
After the zfs upgrade I have been experiencing strange sporadic hangs when booting at around the time the cd drive is being mounted. Sometime it tends to hang even in single user mode. I have now been able to boot in safe mode. I think the issues I am experiencing are similar to what is described in this thread: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/system-hang-on-boot-up.61897/ or possibly this thread: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/freebsd-11-0-boot-failure-periodically.58602/ (I do have an amd machine).

This sounds like a hardware issue but I am not sure where to begin. I have a GigaByte motherboard: GA-MA78LM-S2H. I booted in verbose safe mode and have attached some of the output of `dmesg -a` as well as `dmidecode`. The only relevant error I see on dmesg is shown below (Note I am not sure if this is even relevant)

```
mem: <memory>
nfslock: pseudo-device
crypto: <crypto core>
netmap: loaded module
null: <full device, null device, zero device>
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff80f5b220, 0) error 19
io: <I/O>
hptnr: R750/DC7280 controller driver v1.1.4
```

Another thing, the very next step after the cd mount is an attempt to mount root. So I wonder if this is not a hardware issue and related to my previous thread on the zfs upgrade (https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...rite-bootcode-after-root-zpool-upgrade.64912/)

```
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present - tray closed
==> I usually get hung at the line above

Trying to mount root from zfs:pool0/ROOT []...
```



Output of `dmidecode`

```
# dmidecode 3.1
Scanning /dev/mem for entry point.
SMBIOS 2.4 present.
45 structures occupying 2170 bytes.
Table at 0x000F0100.

Handle 0x0000, DMI type 0, 24 bytes
BIOS Information
    Vendor: Award Software International, Inc.
    Version: F3
    Release Date: 09/23/2009
    Address: 0xE0000
    Runtime Size: 128 kB
    ROM Size: 1024 kB
    Characteristics:
        ISA is supported
        PCI is supported
        PNP is supported
        APM is supported
        BIOS is upgradeable
        BIOS shadowing is allowed
        Boot from CD is supported
        Selectable boot is supported
        BIOS ROM is socketed
        EDD is supported
        5.25"/360 kB floppy services are supported (int 13h)
        5.25"/1.2 MB floppy services are supported (int 13h)
        3.5"/720 kB floppy services are supported (int 13h)
        3.5"/2.88 MB floppy services are supported (int 13h)
        Print screen service is supported (int 5h)
        8042 keyboard services are supported (int 9h)
        Serial services are supported (int 14h)
        Printer services are supported (int 17h)
        CGA/mono video services are supported (int 10h)
        ACPI is supported
        USB legacy is supported
        AGP is supported
        LS-120 boot is supported
        ATAPI Zip drive boot is supported
        BIOS boot specification is supported
        Targeted content distribution is supported

Handle 0x0001, DMI type 1, 27 bytes
System Information
    Manufacturer: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
    Product Name: GA-MA78LM-S2H
    Version: 
    Serial Number: 
    UUID: 36434630-3439-3242-4341-3745FFFFFFFF
    Wake-up Type: Power Switch
    SKU Number: 
    Family: 

Handle 0x0002, DMI type 2, 8 bytes
Base Board Information
    Manufacturer: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
    Product Name: GA-MA78LM-S2H
    Version: x.x
    Serial Number: 

Handle 0x0003, DMI type 3, 17 bytes
Chassis Information
    Manufacturer: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
    Type: Desktop
    Lock: Not Present
    Version: 
    Serial Number: 
    Asset Tag: 
    Boot-up State: Unknown
    Power Supply State: Unknown
    Thermal State: Unknown
    Security Status: Unknown
    OEM Information: 0x00000000

Handle 0x0004, DMI type 4, 35 bytes
Processor Information
    Socket Designation: Socket M2
    Type: Central Processor
    Family: Athlon
    Manufacturer: AMD
    ID: 42 0F 10 00 FF FB 8B 17
    Signature: Family 16, Model 4, Stepping 2
    Flags:
        FPU (Floating-point unit on-chip)
        VME (Virtual mode extension)
        DE (Debugging extension)
        PSE (Page size extension)
        TSC (Time stamp counter)
        MSR (Model specific registers)
        PAE (Physical address extension)
        MCE (Machine check exception)
        CX8 (CMPXCHG8 instruction supported)
        APIC (On-chip APIC hardware supported)
        SEP (Fast system call)
        MTRR (Memory type range registers)
        PGE (Page global enable)
        MCA (Machine check architecture)
        CMOV (Conditional move instruction supported)
        PAT (Page attribute table)
        PSE-36 (36-bit page size extension)
        CLFSH (CLFLUSH instruction supported)
        MMX (MMX technology supported)
        FXSR (FXSAVE and FXSTOR instructions supported)
        SSE (Streaming SIMD extensions)
        SSE2 (Streaming SIMD extensions 2)
        HTT (Multi-threading)
    Version: AMD Phenom(tm) II X3 720 Processor
    Voltage: 1.0 V
    External Clock: 200 MHz
    Max Speed: 3000 MHz
    Current Speed: 2800 MHz
    Status: Populated, Enabled
    Upgrade: Socket 754
    L1 Cache Handle: 0x0008
    L2 Cache Handle: 0x000A
    L3 Cache Handle: Not Provided
    Serial Number: 
    Asset Tag: 
    Part Number: 

Handle 0x0005, DMI type 5, 20 bytes
Memory Controller Information
    Error Detecting Method: 64-bit ECC
    Error Correcting Capabilities:
        None
    Supported Interleave: One-way Interleave
    Current Interleave: One-way Interleave
    Maximum Memory Module Size: 4096 MB
    Maximum Total Memory Size: 8192 MB
    Supported Speeds:
        70 ns
        60 ns
        50 ns
    Supported Memory Types:
        Standard
        DIMM
    Memory Module Voltage: 2.9 V
    Associated Memory Slots: 2
        0x0006
        0x0007
    Enabled Error Correcting Capabilities:
        None

Handle 0x0006, DMI type 6, 12 bytes
Memory Module Information
    Socket Designation: A0
    Bank Connections: 1
    Current Speed: 32 ns
    Type: Other Unknown EDO
    Installed Size: 2048 MB (Double-bank Connection)
    Enabled Size: 2048 MB (Double-bank Connection)
    Error Status: OK

Handle 0x0007, DMI type 6, 12 bytes
Memory Module Information
    Socket Designation: A1
    Bank Connections: 2
    Current Speed: 32 ns
    Type: Other Unknown EDO
    Installed Size: 2048 MB (Double-bank Connection)
    Enabled Size: 2048 MB (Double-bank Connection)
    Error Status: OK

Handle 0x0008, DMI type 7, 19 bytes
Cache Information
    Socket Designation: Internal Cache
    Configuration: Enabled, Not Socketed, Level 1
    Operational Mode: Write Back
    Location: Internal
    Installed Size: 128 kB
    Maximum Size: 128 kB
    Supported SRAM Types:
        Synchronous
    Installed SRAM Type: Synchronous
    Speed: Unknown
    Error Correction Type: Unknown
    System Type: Unknown
    Associativity: Unknown

Handle 0x0009, DMI type 7, 19 bytes
Cache Information
    Socket Designation: Internal Cache
    Configuration: Enabled, Not Socketed, Level 1
    Operational Mode: Write Back
    Location: Internal
    Installed Size: 128 kB
    Maximum Size: 128 kB
    Supported SRAM Types:
        Synchronous
    Installed SRAM Type: Synchronous
    Speed: Unknown
    Error Correction Type: Unknown
    System Type: Unknown
    Associativity: Unknown

Handle 0x000A, DMI type 7, 19 bytes
Cache Information
    Socket Designation: External Cache
    Configuration: Enabled, Not Socketed, Level 2
    Operational Mode: Write Back
    Location: Internal
    Installed Size: 512 kB
    Maximum Size: 512 kB
    Supported SRAM Types:
        Synchronous
    Installed SRAM Type: Synchronous
    Speed: Unknown
    Error Correction Type: Unknown
    System Type: Unknown
    Associativity: Unknown

Handle 0x000B, DMI type 7, 19 bytes
Cache Information
    Socket Designation: External Cache
    Configuration: Disabled, Not Socketed, Level 2
    Operational Mode: Write Through
    Location: Internal
    Installed Size: 0 kB
    Maximum Size: 1024 kB
    Supported SRAM Types:
        Synchronous
    Installed SRAM Type: Synchronous
    Speed: Unknown
    Error Correction Type: Unknown
    System Type: Unknown
    Associativity: Unknown

Handle 0x000C, DMI type 8, 9 bytes
Port Connector Information
    Internal Reference Designator: PRIMARY IDE
    Internal Connector Type: On Board IDE
    External Reference Designator: 
    External Connector Type: None
    Port Type: Other

Handle 0x000D, DMI type 8, 9 bytes
Port Connector Information
    Internal Reference Designator: FDD
    Internal Connector Type: On Board Floppy
    External Reference Designator: 
    External Connector Type: None
    Port Type: 8251 FIFO Compatible

Handle 0x000E, DMI type 8, 9 bytes
Port Connector Information
    Internal Reference Designator: COM1
    Internal Connector Type: 9 Pin Dual Inline (pin 10 cut)
    External Reference Designator: 
    External Connector Type: DB-9 male
    Port Type: Serial Port 16450 Compatible

Handle 0x000F, DMI type 8, 9 bytes
Port Connector Information
    Internal Reference Designator: Keyboard
    Internal Connector Type: Other
    External Reference Designator: 
    External Connector Type: PS/2
    Port Type: Keyboard Port

Handle 0x0010, DMI type 8, 9 bytes
Port Connector Information
    Internal Reference Designator: USB
    Internal Connector Type: None
    External Reference Designator: 
    External Connector Type: Access Bus (USB)
    Port Type: USB

Handle 0x0011, DMI type 8, 9 bytes
Port Connector Information
    Internal Reference Designator: USB
    Internal Connector Type: None
    External Reference Designator: 
    External Connector Type: Access Bus (USB)
    Port Type: USB

Handle 0x0012, DMI type 8, 9 bytes
Port Connector Information
    Internal Reference Designator: USB
    Internal Connector Type: None
    External Reference Designator: 
    External Connector Type: Access Bus (USB)
    Port Type: USB

Handle 0x0013, DMI type 8, 9 bytes
Port Connector Information
    Internal Reference Designator: USB
    Internal Connector Type: None
    External Reference Designator: 
    External Connector Type: Access Bus (USB)
    Port Type: USB

Handle 0x0014, DMI type 8, 9 bytes
Port Connector Information
    Internal Reference Designator: USB
    Internal Connector Type: None
    External Reference Designator: 
    External Connector Type: Access Bus (USB)
    Port Type: USB

Handle 0x0015, DMI type 8, 9 bytes
Port Connector Information
    Internal Reference Designator: USB
    Internal Connector Type: None
    External Reference Designator: 
    External Connector Type: Access Bus (USB)
    Port Type: USB

Handle 0x0016, DMI type 8, 9 bytes
Port Connector Information
    Internal Reference Designator: USB
    Internal Connector Type: None
    External Reference Designator: 
    External Connector Type: Access Bus (USB)
    Port Type: USB

Handle 0x0017, DMI type 8, 9 bytes
Port Connector Information
    Internal Reference Designator: USB
    Internal Connector Type: None
    External Reference Designator: 
    External Connector Type: Access Bus (USB)
    Port Type: USB

Handle 0x0018, DMI type 8, 9 bytes
Port Connector Information
    Internal Reference Designator: USB
    Internal Connector Type: None
    External Reference Designator: 
    External Connector Type: Access Bus (USB)
    Port Type: USB

Handle 0x0019, DMI type 8, 9 bytes
Port Connector Information
    Internal Reference Designator: USB
    Internal Connector Type: None
    External Reference Designator: 
    External Connector Type: Access Bus (USB)
    Port Type: USB

Handle 0x001A, DMI type 8, 9 bytes
Port Connector Information
    Internal Reference Designator: USB
    Internal Connector Type: None
    External Reference Designator: 
    External Connector Type: Access Bus (USB)
    Port Type: USB

Handle 0x001B, DMI type 8, 9 bytes
Port Connector Information
    Internal Reference Designator: USB
    Internal Connector Type: None
    External Reference Designator: 
    External Connector Type: Access Bus (USB)
    Port Type: USB

Handle 0x001C, DMI type 9, 13 bytes
System Slot Information
    Designation: PCI
    Type: 32-bit PCI
    Current Usage: Available
    Length: Long
    ID: 7
    Characteristics:
        5.0 V is provided
        3.3 V is provided
        PME signal is supported
        SMBus signal is supported

Handle 0x001D, DMI type 9, 13 bytes
System Slot Information
    Designation: PCI
    Type: 32-bit PCI
    Current Usage: Available
    Length: Long
    ID: 6
    Characteristics:
        5.0 V is provided
        3.3 V is provided
        PME signal is supported
        SMBus signal is supported

Handle 0x001E, DMI type 9, 13 bytes
System Slot Information
    Designation: PCI Express x16
    Type: x16 PCI Express
    Current Usage: Unknown
    Length: Other
    ID: 0
    Characteristics:
        3.3 V is provided

Handle 0x001F, DMI type 9, 13 bytes
System Slot Information
    Designation: PCI Express x1
    Type: x1 PCI Express
    Current Usage: Unknown
    Length: Other
    ID: 0
    Characteristics:
        3.3 V is provided

Handle 0x0020, DMI type 13, 22 bytes
BIOS Language Information
    Language Description Format: Long
    Installable Languages: 3
        n|US|iso8859-1
        n|US|iso8859-1
        r|CA|iso8859-1
    Currently Installed Language: n|US|iso8859-1

Handle 0x0021, DMI type 16, 15 bytes
Physical Memory Array
    Location: System Board Or Motherboard
    Use: System Memory
    Error Correction Type: None
    Maximum Capacity: 8 GB
    Error Information Handle: Not Provided
    Number Of Devices: 2

Handle 0x0022, DMI type 17, 27 bytes
Memory Device
    Array Handle: 0x0021
    Error Information Handle: Not Provided
    Total Width: 64 bits
    Data Width: 64 bits
    Size: 2048 MB
    Form Factor: DIMM
    Set: None
    Locator: A0
    Bank Locator: Bank0/1
    Type: Unknown
    Type Detail: None
    Speed: 800 MT/s
    Manufacturer: None
    Serial Number: None
    Asset Tag: None
    Part Number: None

Handle 0x0023, DMI type 17, 27 bytes
Memory Device
    Array Handle: 0x0021
    Error Information Handle: Not Provided
    Total Width: 64 bits
    Data Width: 64 bits
    Size: 2048 MB
    Form Factor: DIMM
    Set: None
    Locator: A1
    Bank Locator: Bank2/3
    Type: Unknown
    Type Detail: None
    Speed: 800 MT/s
    Manufacturer: None
    Serial Number: None
    Asset Tag: None
    Part Number: None

Handle 0x0024, DMI type 19, 15 bytes
Memory Array Mapped Address
    Starting Address: 0x00000000000
    Ending Address: 0x000FFFFFFFF
    Range Size: 4 GB
    Physical Array Handle: 0x0021
    Partition Width: 1

Handle 0x0025, DMI type 20, 19 bytes
Memory Device Mapped Address
    Starting Address: 0x00000000000
    Ending Address: 0x0007FFFFFFF
    Range Size: 2 GB
    Physical Device Handle: 0x0022
    Memory Array Mapped Address Handle: 0x0024
    Partition Row Position: 1

Handle 0x0026, DMI type 20, 19 bytes
Memory Device Mapped Address
    Starting Address: 0x00080000000
    Ending Address: 0x000FFFFFFFF
    Range Size: 2 GB
    Physical Device Handle: 0x0023
    Memory Array Mapped Address Handle: 0x0024
    Partition Row Position: 1

Handle 0x0027, DMI type 32, 11 bytes
System Boot Information
    Status: No errors detected
```


----------



## apb15 (Mar 5, 2018)

Some additional information on this issue. I played around with setting `vfs.zfs.debug` and `kern.smp.disabled=1` in /boot/loader.conf. Note disabling smp is one of the flags that gets sett off in safe mode. So I wanted to test which feature of safe mode was hellping me.

setting kern.smp.disabled helps me always boot. So somehow my problem is related to smp and possibly zfs also.

For zfs verbose I do get some errors but I am not sure they matter

```
vdev_geom_attach:204[1]: Attaching to cd0.
vdev_geom_attach:212[1]: Failing attach of cd0. Incompatible mediasize 0

vdev_geom_attach:204[1]: Attaching to diskid/DISK-WD-WMATV6210722p1.
vdev_geom_attach:212[1]: Failing attach of diskid/DISK-WD-WMATV6210722p1. Incompatible mediasize 524288
```


----------



## apb15 (Mar 6, 2018)

Folks:
The issue I am experiencing sounds very similar to this bug report (AMD and smp):
https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=225799

Not sure what my next steps are, but it looks like I may have to live with one processor for now.


----------

